# Something for the girls!



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Well we all know what a feeders ideal girl would look like; (fat teehee) but what sort of guys do you go for? Do you like them big and fat like you? Or fit and able to run around for you? What other aspect do you go for in looks?

I tend to like guys a lot taller than me (6'2 plus) thin to medium build, dark eyes and long hair just sends me over the edge! 

x-posted to the main board too.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Well we all know what a feeders ideal girl would look like; (fat teehee) but what sort of guys do you go for? Do you like them big and fat like you? Or fit and able to run around for you? What other aspect do you go for in looks?
> 
> I tend to like guys a lot taller than me (6'2 plus) thin to medium build, dark eyes and long hair just sends me over the edge!
> 
> x-posted to the main board too.



I definitely dig tall too for some reason. But that doesn't mean I am not up for checking out a really hot short guy.

I definitely dig guys that are skinny to average size. I often get slack from people in the fat community because I don't like fat men and I am a fat girl. But I don't think it is relevant what size I am, to decide what I find attractive. It's a to each his own type of world.

But I do think Stephen Everett, even though a big guy is totally cute 

Gah I don't make any sense.... but give me Mark McGrath or Jude Law any darn day... woooo (mind spins)


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

My ideal guys 






and




better one of brad here


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 1, 2005)

Since superskinny waif Kate Moss has entered rehab after bein' photographed tooting cocaine... her baby's supposed daddy has been granted custody... but the buzz is that the real babydaddy is Jude 'nannybopper' Law!!! This proves that men who are exactly average height are better boyfriends. Seriously the bias TOWARD tall men in the business world... almost all CEOs are over 6'... is not something to be encouraged...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

Ahh.. pitter patter pitter patter....


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Who's that then?


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Who's that then?



That's Mark McGrath, he is the lead singer of Sugar Ray. He is my #1 on my top 5 list. I definitely dig Mr. Pitt as well.. and Johnny Depp... he is my number 3


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr Johnny Depp is my number 1!! lol He's also my mums number one.. but he's mine.. all mine mwahaha


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> Mr Johnny Depp is my number 1!! lol He's also my mums number one.. but he's mine.. all mine mwahaha



He's definitely a hottie. Has that "soulful" thing I go for. I just actually watched a movie this week with him in it calld Neverland, have you seen it? If not, I recommend it. I thought it was really good.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 1, 2005)

I used to like very skinny men but my paradigm has shifted over the years. I find myself more attracted to a wider variety of body types. Will Sasso is adorable.

I still like the "English" type. Pale, sometimes, rosy cheeked with perfect aquiline noses. Ewan McGregor is quite delish(yeah, yeah he's Scottish). Clive Owen is sexy although he's a bit of that ugly-goodlooking thing about him.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I've not seen it yet, I will definatly get around to seeing it. The last film I saw with him is was charlie and the chocolate factory, but I found that really disapointing.

He is truely the most beautiful man I've ever seen. His eyes, wow they're so deep I think I could lose myself for ever in them.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I've not seen it yet, I will definatly get around to seeing it. The last film I saw with him is was charlie and the chocolate factory, but I found that really disapointing.
> 
> He is truely the most beautiful man I've ever seen. His eyes, wow they're so deep I think I could lose myself for ever in them.



Oh I liked Charlie and the CF... he didn't look all hot or anything so that maybe threw you off.

But damn if that new Violet scene wasn't ooo la la


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

That was very impressive. Especially compared to the old one which just looked like they'd filled up her clothes with air.

Strangly, I even found him hot in that film ;-) let's boogie!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> That was very impressive. Especially compared to the old one which just looked like they'd filled up her clothes with air.
> 
> Strangly, I even found him hot in that film ;-) let's boogie!



I totally agree, I was a bit disappointed before the film that she was blonde because I always related to Miss Violet in some fashion and she had dark hair and resembled me as a kid... but anyhoo.. yeah it rocked.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

And the kid was a bit of a bitch LOL but they seemed to keep the rest of the charaters resembling the older ones. I don't know why they changed it. Heh you so need someone who's good at photoshop to put your face on her as she grows! That would rock!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

Hehe.. I have actually had fans morph me onto photos of her in the past, I jsut don't have those pictures handy, but its been done a few times


----------



## loves2laugh (Oct 1, 2005)

hello ladies!
i love brown eyes. especially those deep dark soulful eyes. and tattoos- not the arm sleeves but nice spaced tattooed arms are so attractive. BUT no matter what the look- if you aren't a talker and have a sense of humor- i dont care how good you look, your attractiveness loses tremendous merit. i think because i grew up with rock and metal, the whole biker look is easy on the eyes.
that's my two cents!
ingrid


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hehe.. I have actually had fans morph me onto photos of her in the past, I jsut don't have those pictures handy, but its been done a few times



Oh and there I was thinking I'd come up with a good idea


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 1, 2005)

Usually when asked what kind of guys I like my response is "nice guys". 

I tend to date more tall, thin guys but that's not to say I wouldn't/haven't go/gone out with non tall, thin guys.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

loves2laugh said:


> hello ladies!
> i love brown eyes. especially those deep dark soulful eyes. and tattoos- not the arm sleeves but nice spaced tattooed arms are so attractive. BUT no matter what the look- if you aren't a talker and have a sense of humor- i dont care how good you look, your attractiveness loses tremendous merit. i think because i grew up with rock and metal, the whole biker look is easy on the eyes.
> that's my two cents!
> ingrid



Oh I adore tattoos, and rocker guys


----------



## mxs (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, how are u doing? i sent a pm, not sure if it worked though, bit new to this site. i emailed u ages ago with fatnats and we spoke abit but didn't hear from u again  

i'm 6"1, medium build, not quite 6"2 but near enough for my money, hehe. i'm from england too, would be nice to hear from u again


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 1, 2005)

My preference is definitely for lean or average men. It began that way and after many years in the bbw community and getting some of the same flack Heather mentioned, I "expanded my horizons" and dated a man of size. Logistically, working with two bellies in the bedroom was sometimes complicated . I know where there's a will, there's a way and perhaps if he was a little more sane my will would've been stronger, but it just didn't work for me. Fast forward to today, me and my boyfriend couldn't fit together better. He is 6'2" and lean, a runner and I am 5'6" and.. uhhhh.. well, very fat. It is amazing. He is amazing. *sigh* Now if we can just work out the geographical challenges... lol  

As far as lust-worthy celebrities go, Colin Firth, Joaquin Phoenix, and Jesse L. Martin stir things up a bit for me. 

Laura


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr. Gere still does it for me.






I love guys a _bit_ older than me...
I don't care what he looks like, but he has to be intelligent and romantic enough to make my heart swoon.

I also love: Harrison Ford, and Victor Garber...

I don't mind dating guys my own age, as well.
(But I hardly ever get approached by someone my own age...)


~Allie


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

I tend to go for tall, dark guys who are fit. That doesn't mean I don't find others attractive, it just depends on the guy.

As for famous people, I agree about Johnny Depp, Mark McGrath, etc and for older guys I'd have to say my current fave is Mark Harmon (guy from tv show NCIS) YUM YUM YUM


----------



## Littleghost (Oct 1, 2005)

HeatherBBW said:


> I definitely dig guys that are skinny to average size.


I've asked this of a lot of gals, but they never give me an actual answer. What do you like about skinny guys? Anything that comes to mind would be appreciated.


----------



## missaf (Oct 1, 2005)

Though, seriously, I'm more attracted to the mind rather than the body for a LTR, there are certain hotties of all sizes I like. My current FWB is 5'9 and 180, but this is My kinda guy 

John Goodman


----------



## Nikki (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, I'm a female fat admirer. I enjoy men with some meat on their bones. Now, it's not to say that I won't date guys of other body sizes and heights. I just prefer men with a belly and boobies that could fit my bra.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 2, 2005)

Gotta' tell ya' ladies.. this thread is a little disconcerting.. as a guy about ten or fifteen pounds shy of the big 300 hearing all the cute fat chicks saying they dig thin trim guys with chiseled good looks furthers my "holy crap I'll never find another girlfriend, will I" sentiment.

*weeps into keyboard*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 2, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> I've asked this of a lot of gals, but they never give me an actual answer. What do you like about skinny guys? Anything that comes to mind would be appreciated.



I guess it is just aesthetic for me, I just find that a thin man lying next to me is such a contrast and it's good stuff for me. I can't explain quite why.

Guess it is one of those things why some like vanilla ice cream and some like strawberry etc 

But whew... like someone like Jude Law.... skinny and yummy.

But when it comes to fat girls, I find women with curves and even more curves far more attractive. Maybe somewhere in my head I find fat feminine and lean masculine, shrug, don't really have a proper answer for you. Sorry


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> Gotta' tell ya' ladies.. this thread is a little disconcerting.. as a guy about ten or fifteen pounds shy of the big 300 hearing all the cute fat chicks saying they dig thin trim guys with chiseled good looks furthers my "holy crap I'll never find another girlfriend, will I" sentiment.
> 
> *weeps into keyboard*



Not to worry. We are out there. I have to say that I definitely prefer fat guys with a big belly. There can't possibly be only a couple of us around here. Maybe they're afraid to post against the majority.

And might I add. You are very cute, Fat Man. How are you single?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 2, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's see..... what's my type - what's my type??

First and foremost he's gotta have a great sense of humor. If he can make ne laugh I'm putty in his hands.

He's gotta have some lines on his face and some grey in his hair - this shows experience in life and I find that very sexy.

Don't care if he's short or tall. I just happened to marry a tall man

He's got to (no exceptions) have a full thick beard. (that's just my thing)

Hair color - don't care - Eye color - don't care.

And I like a man with some meat on his bones. I like to have something to hold onto too!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> I've asked this of a lot of gals, but they never give me an actual answer. What do you like about skinny guys? Anything that comes to mind would be appreciated.





I think I answered in my post, but I just fit together better with a thin man.

This might be one for the psyhcologists out there, but I still struggle with issues of acceptance of my own fat body. When I had a fat partner, our intimate moments with bellies pressed together only served as a negative reminder of how fat each of us was and it was a major turn-off for me. Strange thing is, my FA boyfriend can make me totally aware of every inch of my body and his admiration of it makes me feel good about it too. Perhaps if my fat ex-boyfriend was an FA it would've made a difference? 

Laura


----------



## fatlane (Oct 2, 2005)

Speaking as a heterosexual man, if I had to kiss a guy, I'd like it to be Johnny Depp. He lives in France, so I can do that cheek thing the French do.

Then I can giggle about it and tell all my girl friends how I kissed Johnny Depp and it was so DREAMY!!!    

Er, um, what I meant to say, was... oh, forget it. Just let my freak flag fly...


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay, FatMan.... not to worry at all, there are PLENTY of girls out there who like the big guys, Heather and I know a couple personally... so there is no worry about that. 

And also, keep in mind the girls here are naming rock and movie stars... it's just like any board all over the internet where the guys are all naming the hot chicks they'd like to "do"... If I spent all day there, and let myself think those are the only people in the world, I'd feel pretty shitty at the end of the day. 

But truth is, there is THIS board, and others like it, that let me know there are a million other people out there, and some of them dig chicks like me. 

So, don't focus on the perceived slight against the big boys, and just KNOW for certain that there are plenty of girls out there who are very warm for your form.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> I've asked this of a lot of gals, but they never give me an actual answer. What do you like about skinny guys? Anything that comes to mind would be appreciated.



Hmm, not sure I can answer that either, sort of like when I ask an FA for a solid reason, but I can give you things I find sexy... maybe that will help? 

I like long, lean arms.... HOT as hell. I like seeing a collar bone and that little indent on each side of the neck, I LOVE the indent along the spine on a guys back, especially lower back. 

They probably sound stupid, but I really think it's things that I enjoy that I don't have... it's really a base level of opposites attract, in my case.


----------



## BigCutieMelonie (Oct 2, 2005)

In general physically I prefer tall, thin to thick men. As for type I go though phases, my favorite type is someone with a little rough exterior but a big softy at heart. Shaved heads, goatee and tatts (no too many) always work for me. But there have been plenty of men that are not that type that get my attention. 

What I like about thin men? They seem to fit better lol But seriously besides a nice smile the two favorite parts on a man are the section of the stomach just a bit below the pants line and the dimples just above the bum. 

Some of my all time favorites are: 
Buff Bagwell a little too muscular but still HOT
Jason Statham A little older then I usually like him, but still sexy as hell
LL Cool J What a smile 
Colin Farrell all around cutie
Mike Valley grrrrrrrr


----------



## Catie (Oct 2, 2005)

I've dated mostly thin to average build men. I have never been approached by a big or fat man. Height is also not an issue. I like bad boys. Something about Colin Farrell..woohooo. My husband has that bad boy image and he is thick with broad shoulders. Alhough I have fattened him up a bit . I do like the choices posted. 

Catie


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 2, 2005)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Not to worry. We are out there. I have to say that I definitely prefer fat guys with a big belly. There can't possibly be only a couple of us around here. Maybe they're afraid to post against the majority.
> 
> And might I add. You are very cute, Fat Man. How are you single?



Well, I've never been the ladies favorite.. I've always been the buddy, the one that's a shoulder to lean on when their "jerk" boyfriend is acting his namesake.. "gosh Evan I wish I could find a guy like you".. duh. I'm the nice funny fat guy.. that's what I've always been since I was a kid. Because of that I've had one girlfriend (and she was a bit of a manipulative.. well, you know) Sooo.. yeah, search me why I'm still single, successful handsome son of a gun like me.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 2, 2005)

To all the bbws that like thin guys with long hair. You rock!!


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm not thin, but i'm not fat.


----------



## jamie (Oct 3, 2005)

Johnny and I got ink a long time ago. We keep our relationship secret from our partners, but our kentucky bond is just too strong.







While I have always loved Johnny and my boyfriend is kind enough to let me swoon over him, my real celebrity crush was on Colin Firth. I don't have a type, but he and the bf sort of look alike, so I guess it worked out.


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2005)

Jamie, I love that.  I promise, I won't tell anyone and it will just be our little secret. Well, ours and the thousands of people who read it...  Another one here who has a major crush on Johnny Depp.  

Bizarre. I know I answered this but don't see my post. Here we go again, I guess.

I like macho men in films, but in real life, I like a man whos is strong emotionally but also accessible, and not actually a testosterone infused 'macho' man.

Physically, I love a nice smile, eyes that sparkle with intelligence and humor, and a goatee never hurts -- I love those. Proportionate legs with large thighs are lovely. It is nice to have someone who is able to do the things I cannot do, physically, but to me fatness or thinness is secondary to many other considerations (though I *do* like at least a little belly to lay my head on, but it's not an absolute requirement). 

Articulate men who can make me laugh get me hot. I'm very affectionate and also love a really good kisser, and someone who likes to neck as much as I do, who enjoys just luxuriating in each other -- holding, kissing, etc, without just wanting to just jump right to it, if ya know what I mean. I like someone who will tell me his feelings (who isn't afraid of being 'mushy'), but who will also tell me if I've done something to hurt his feelings, and ways in which he is unhappy, etc. Things cannot be improved if the other person doesn't know, and holding onto things only builds resentment in the long term. 

I want to know, through words and deeds that he would walk through fire or move Heaven and Earth for me, just as I would for him. Someone who is romantic and who does little romantic things for me wins my heart. I love to receive flowers, too. When I was in Montreal visiting my Love this May, he took me to Quebec City (the most beautiful, romantic city I've ever seen). There were tons of lilac bushes all over the place, and I told him how much I love lilacs, that the smell is my favorite, and that they remind me of my childhood in NY. A day or so after we returned home, he came home from work with some lilacs he picked for me, put them in a little vase and presented them to me. I love my darling Biggie for that (and for many other things, too).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 3, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> Well, I've never been the ladies favorite.. I've always been the buddy, the one that's a shoulder to lean on when their "jerk" boyfriend is acting his namesake.. "gosh Evan I wish I could find a guy like you".. duh. I'm the nice funny fat guy.. that's what I've always been since I was a kid. Because of that I've had one girlfriend (and she was a bit of a manipulative.. well, you know) Sooo.. yeah, search me why I'm still single, successful handsome son of a gun like me.



I've dated lots of different types. My biggest turn on is self confidence and a sense of humor but visually I prefer bigger guys - always have.  Most times I can't find one though. The only ones who show interest in me are usually much shorter or way too thin for me. It's probably just as shallow as someone who only likes thin guys one might argue. I know Everybody Loves Raymond but I prefer The King of Queens!


----------



## Ivy (Oct 3, 2005)

I go totally gaga over average to thin sized guys with really great arms, beautiful skin and a killer smile.

I'm also a sucker for the tall, gaunt, big nosed guys with dark hair and glasses. Think Adrien Brody-esque.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 3, 2005)

I like them skinny, and with attitude  

View attachment us crop.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Oct 3, 2005)

pinuptami said:


> I like them skinny, and with attitude


Awww Tami and Jack! I miss you guys! <3


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 3, 2005)

Ivy said:


> Awww Tami and Jack! I miss you guys! <3



We miss you too!!! <3


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 4, 2005)

I love broad shouldered, thick legged men with a nice sized belly. I've always loved big guys.

I so loved Will Sasso in his heavier days and now. The guy I'm dating really reminds me a lot of of Will. And he's funny to boot. 

My problem with liking big guys has been that the big guys I would get together with wouldn't or couldn't get used to the fact that I found them sexy.  It was the lack of confidence that would end up being the cause for a split.

Other celebs besides Will Sasso that I find attractive, would be Chris from Bowling for Soup, and of course Lost's Jorge Garcia...he made me want to watch TV again!


----------



## Stormy (Oct 6, 2005)

Ive never seen a guy I knew nothing else about and thought he was hot -- male porn is wasted on me. Its always some aspect of their personality that gets me interested, and after that I can find a broad range of appearances attractive. The main characteristic shared by people Ive dated is alcoholism. Consumption of alcohol turns me on like with food and I used to drink a lot and met guys mostly at bars and parties and wanted to be with people who drank but sex isnt enough; if Im going to be involved with someone now I want it to be deeper and its impossible to have an intellectual conversation with someone who is drunk. So for the last few years Ive been meeting guys online and seeking those who appeal to me for other reasons and while the caliber of people I have gotten to know this way has improved I still seem to gravitate towards drunks somehow even when it is not apparent at first. Between that and the trail of empties I see beside the roads when I walk my dogs Im starting to wonder if every American male is an alcoholic. Im glad Im happy single.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a Ewan McGregor fetish. I'm not really sure why, but man does he ever drive me crazy. I think it's the smile and the eyes. I have to agree about Johnny Depp, too, though... purr.

I prefer men that are 5'10"+ but as long as they're taller than I am, it doesn't matter too much to me. I also prefer dark hair, but I've rarely ended up with anyone who actually had dark hair.. as for weight, it doesn't much matter - I've known guys of all sizes, from fat to skinny, that I thought were attractive. Personality's the biggest thing to me, I guess.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 6, 2005)

Ivy said:


> I'm also a sucker for the tall, gaunt, big nosed guys with dark hair and glasses. Think Adrien Brody-esque.



Yeah, I like big noses on guys too. Go figure.


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

My personal favorite actor at this moment is
1-Hayden Christensen (evil never looked so impressive)

My ideal man
1-George Lucas (not when he was thin, he looks like a big stuffed teddy now)

My musicians
1-Pete Steele of Type o Neg (naked and in full view)
2-Ogre of Skinny Puppy (love the gore)
3-If I want to go old school Geoff Tate from the Ryche ( voice of steel)
4-Brendan Perry of Dead Can Dance ( the voice and the whole Ren look)

My Author I would love to meet:
-The one and only Dan Brown ( fiction meets history with a twist on religion)

Sports:
1- Tony Stewart (the gain on him is quite nice)
2- David Ortiz (LETS GO RED SOX!!!!)
3- Mark Messier -classic yet Meterosexual


----------



## Ash (Oct 7, 2005)

I generally go for tall guys with dark hair. I like thin or athletic builds, normally.


----------

